# Posting replies



## nitroholicjim (Apr 24, 2011)

How many times must I log into the BBS before I can reply?

The last time I replied, I had to login again and retype my reply. And now, again. Perhaps, I can't type fast enough to post the reply. I must login to GET here and am welcomed by name. I select quick reply to a post and type the reply. When I try to post it, I am asked to login and my reply is gone. 

I had to login a third time to get to this page on the web site to post my question. I seem to need to login with each page navigation. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 24, 2011)

Could you have 'accept cookies' turned off in your browser? If you check 'remember password' when you sign on- and allow cookies- you shouldn't ever have to re-enter your username/password.

Jim Ricks


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 24, 2011)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23955


----------

